# Happy FREE OYSTER Humpday!!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

ATTENTION FRIENDS:

The weather is perfect, the people are friendly, the drinks are cold, and the OYSTERS are FREE!!! :thumbup:

Come out to see us tonight!

Starts around 3pm but we'll be patiently waiting for you all to arrive after work! 

So show up early and stay late because we're going to party tonight like it's HUMPDAY!!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I've been looking forward to it all week!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

man thats looks good!!! (the oysters not the camel)


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

Where is this at ?


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

20Inches said:


> Where is this at ?


 behind hampton inn on pensacola beach. if you walk inbetween crabs and the hotel theres a gate you can just go to the tiki hut.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Will this continue all summer long?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

h2o4u said:


> Will this continue all summer long?


Yep, till the end of the year, this is season 5


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking forward to making it out for the first time! Anyone else going?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry mac (Jul 15, 2008)

ill be there early


----------



## rickmbp (Aug 29, 2013)

Deb and I will be there for the first time. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey guys,

As of right now, we're sad to say that we have to postpone the oysters due to the weather. But, we'll send out an update by 2pm. 

-Your Gilligan's Crew


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Awe man got a member from Texas in town today that wanted to join yall! Oh well thanks for the update.


----------



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Well Snatch it... We are really trying to not cancel completely. So please just keep posted...


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

okie dokie thanks


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

IF it's raining, plan B can be Hemmingway's basement for $1 fish tacos.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

gulfbreezetom said:


> IF it's raining, plan B can be Hemmingway's basement for $1 fish tacos.


We'll be by Hemingways first ... then Gilligans if it's not raining.

Looking forward to meeting some other forum members. I'll be the long haired fifty-ish guy in tan shorts with bits of fish taco or oyster stuck in my goatee.


----------

